# key for linux???



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Did I read something about win8 that if I wanted to dual boot, I would have to pay microsoft 99 bucks for a key in order to install another operating system? or am I missing something?


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

How would this even be possible, unless M$ somehow locked the MBR on your disk?
Even then, how would they prevent another utility being loaded, to then initiate the MBR to load windows?

Seems impossible to me


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

My guess is that you did miss something. But not knowing what you read or where it is rather difficult to tell what. It does seem rather unlikely.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

It took me a while to find the article I originally read but see the following. It pertains to win8 secure boot. 



> Some are still concerned that this will put Linux at a disadvantage, but Torvalds thinks they should lighten up — at least a little. “I’m certainly not a huge UEFI fan, but at the same time I see why you might want to have signed bootup etc. And if it’s only $99 to get a key for Fedora, I don’t see what the huge deal is,” he tells ZDNet.


Linus Torvalds: Windows 8 Secure Boot Doesn't Destroy Linux | Wired Enterprise | Wired.com


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

sobeit said:


> Did I read something about win8 that if I wanted to dual boot, I would have to pay microsoft 99 bucks for a key in order to install another operating system? or am I missing something?


I read it in OMG Ubuntu! Actually it's for the devices that's comes preloaded win8. But Canonical already has their solution!
here see. Canonical Clarify Ubuntu SecureBoot Plans


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

What if I want to put my own flavor of linux on it? Will I have to pay? Will I not be able to do it? Will I have to give the Gates my first born?

:\


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

I hope not! Because ubuntu will add few tweaks in their disk lile new grub and a mac dual-boot alike key... So i hope it wont cause prblem. Lets ask in the linux forum!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

I downloaded and install windows 8 last weekend and installed it on one of my dual boot machines. It was one where I installed ubuntu using windows bootloader. Fortunately it picked up ubuntu and am still able to boot to it. Which really dont mean a thing since win8 is just a preview version without all the security junk. I think I may need to try it on one where it boots to grub. 

One comment about win8 -- I HATE IT!!!!! If it were not for netflix and amazon prime, I would not touch it. I hate the metro, I hate the no start button, I hate the hard to find power off button. I hate this, I hate that in win8. I think I will be going back to win7 once I fool around with win8 a bit more so I know what others are talking about when asked. any more hates would require another thread since it is off topic in this one... one more thing - with as hard as it is to find anything from control panel to other, I predict it will be another winme or vista.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

sobeit said:


> I downloaded and install windows 8 last weekend and installed it on one of my dual boot machines. It was one where I installed ubuntu using windows bootloader. Fortunately it picked up ubuntu and am still able to boot to it. Which really dont mean a thing since win8 is just a preview version without all the security junk. I think I may need to try it on one where it boots to grub.
> 
> One comment about win8 -- I HATE IT!!!!! If it were not for netflix and amazon prime, I would not touch it. I hate the metro, I hate the no start button, I hate the hard to find power off button. I hate this, I hate that in win8. I think I will be going back to win7 once I fool around with win8 a bit more so I know what others are talking about when asked. any more hates would require another thread since it is off topic in this one... one more thing - with as hard as it is to find anything from control panel to other, I predict it will be another winme or vista.



Obviously win7 is best! Win8 is good if everyone in world got a tab  It's annoying!
But I didn't mean what you said..are you afraid that if you install win8 in some machine (lets say your custom made pc), then you can't install Linux easily? Or it's just for those devices that are about to shipped with preloaded win8?
If the first thing is true, then no one will install win8!


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Gdn8, it sounds like it only applies with PCs preloaded with windows 8. This is an OEM thing.


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey guys,

It's not the software but the actually hardware (OEM) that windows 8 is certified for that will be made to secure boot as wkw427 stated. So it's Microsoft doing what Apple does and being (well i shant say it on here but you know :grin So if you buy a new PC out of PCWorld or similar big pc shop and it come with Win8 then chances are it's locked down and you need a key to add another OS in. 

It's Fedora themselves as far as i know that will pay the makers of the security keys that msoft uses $99 for a key that they will use in their distributions. You if you choose Fedora will not pay a penny still unless you donate anyway which is how Fedora will pay.

Rumour has it though, Dell have a relationship with Canonical so Ubuntu might be going a different route which includes them but it's all whispers and hearsay at the moment as Canonical aren't saying too much, much to the frustration of the Free Software Foundation.

The Linux community will always find a way around so no-one should worry too much at the moment, but i agree with you sobeit, Win8 doesn't look too good at the moment which is why i think everyone i know seems to be buying a Macermm

Steve


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

The only reason to worry about this is for notebooks. Every OEM notbook is going to be locked like this.. meaning you can't fall back to 7 or linux even if you wanted to. 

This is going to be horrid. Especially.. because windows 8 [REACTED] so bad that I ██████ ████████ ████████ to bother with the ████████████ thing!

Oh god. They're after me. Help me! I need to tell you that [REACTED]


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

From the linked article-



> Essentially,* Red Hat and other OS makers* must distribute their own keys to firmware makers, and in order to do so for Linux distros such as Fedora, they* must pay a one-time $99 fee to VeriSign*, which helps distribute the keys.


So this isn't for you to install on the system, this is for the OS producer to obtain the key to include in the UEFI, so you can install the OS.


----------

